# MAZE Kids Club



## abcmanzer (Nov 21, 2009)

I have searched the Internet high and low but can find very little about the kids club offerings at Marriott Vacation Club resorts.  We'll be staying in Phoenix with our 7 year old son and are interested to find out what they have to offer/what we can expect.

Anyone use the club before?  Can you help with any info/links?

Thanks.


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 21, 2009)

they had it at Frenchman's cove and it was great--some things were free--others had a nominal fee--they also had make your own sundaes in the afternoon and adults could do it also--it was well staffed and they had a schedule for every day.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Nov 21, 2009)

We have used it at Grande Vista and Maui, like others mentioned some things are free some have fees. I would advise you to call the resort you are staying at to find out what they offer, that is what I did for our next stay.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 21, 2009)

If you are a MVC owner, log onto the website, go to the Canyon Villas webpage, and select "View Marriott’s Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge Vacation Experience Guide." There you will find a sample of MAZE activities offered by the resort.

Try this link http://vacationclub.richfx.com.edge...catalog/media/VEG_Canyon_Villas/viewers/base/


----------



## davewasbaloo (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't comment on Phoenix, but we have used the Maze Club in Newport Coast, Village Ile De France, Son Antem, and Playa Andaluza, and my kids love it. There is often a soft play area, a games console or 2 (usually the Wii), movies, face painting, arts and crafts, games etc. It does vary from resort to resort. My kids (ages 4 and 6) love it and often count their experiences as some of their fav memories of the trip.

In fact, they moaned on our last trip that they only went once and would have preferred to go again rather than another day in the Disney parks - lol.

I used to feel guilty about putting them in, but they wanted to. Now, we all look forward to it. They have an awesome time and my wife and I will have messages or go into the sauna/steam room/jacuzzi while the kids are in the club! Enjoy.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 22, 2009)

I've stayed at many Marriotts over the years and agree that the MAZE clubs are great and offer lots of activities.  But, until I stayed at the Grand Château in Las Vegas with friends this past summer, I had never noticed that kids (at least below a certain age) must be accompanied by adults at all times (one of my friends had her 9 and 11 year old with us). If ever there was a place with demand for supervised babysitting, it's Las Vegas!  But, they didn't offer it.  Is it the same at all Marriotts?  If so, I wonder why ... I would think the revenue would offset the liability insurance.  Most (if not all) of the Hyatt Vacation Club properties offer Camp Hyatt (for a fee).  The kids have a blast and the adults can go out for adult dinners, play golf, etc.


----------



## davewasbaloo (Nov 22, 2009)

In our experience, it depends on the activities and resorts. In Europe, the kids can be left most days. In Newport, it depended on what the activities were.

Either way, they are great.


----------



## Davey54321 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Have participated in 'Kids Night Out' at several MAZEs...*

We have participated in    Kids Night Out at several different MVC MAZEs and our (now 9 year old approaching 10 fast) has always enjoyed them and always requests to do them. We've also participated in seperate activities - both as a family and specifically for our daughter at many of these same resorts.

We were very surprised that neither of the Hawaii resorts we stayed at this past summer (Ko'Olina on Oahu and Waiohai  on Kauai) offered Kid's Nights. In fact, I was surprised that the MAZE at Ko'Olina did not have Marriott staff running it (subbed out due to economy?). 

I went to link offered in this thread and it seems that Canyon Villas does offer a full range of MAZE activities - (including a Kid's Night) and we're happy to see that since we'll be going next April....


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I'm glad to know that at least some of the resorts offer a "kids night out" program.  Wish they all did!


----------



## abcmanzer (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!  

It's more than I expected, but all have great insights and we plan on using the club while in Phoenix.


----------

